# New Champ?



## Hand Sword (Nov 4, 2006)

Sorry, I've not been up to date lately, but, i was watching UFC on Spike and they said Anderson Silva was the new middle weight champ? Was that Rich franklin he beat?


----------



## Marginal (Nov 4, 2006)

Yep. Franklin couldn't do much about Silva's clinch. Got his nose kocked sideways by a knee for good measure.


----------



## Hand Sword (Nov 4, 2006)

Wow! Was it a bad night for Franklin? I wouldn't think a clinch would do him in. too much experience.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 4, 2006)

Well everybody losses some time


----------



## Hand Sword (Nov 4, 2006)

True. It was just a surprise to me. From watching them, I would've thought Franklin would beat him. I'm sure Rich will be back.


----------



## Shogun (Nov 5, 2006)

Franklin has a good Muay Thai background, but Silva is on another level. chute boxe has probably the best Muay Thai in the game, and silva is probably their most acurate striker.


----------

